# Would a Car Sales Executive count as a skilled job to enable me to move to the USA?



## Lpashley86 (Oct 14, 2021)

Hello There,
I am a 35 year old father to 3 kids - 6,9.13 and a husband to my wife Laura.
We are all in agreement that we want to settle in the USA.
I Have been in the Royal Navy and I have also lived over seas before in Dubai.
The bulk of my working life has been as a car salesman for brands such as Toyota & Lexus, Mercedes Benz and Audi.
Despite having bags of life experience I have no ' real ' qualifications, but I was wondering if any one knows if the fact I am a salesman by trade whether that would be classed as a skill to enable me to embark on my mission to live in America?
I would really love to hear from people that could steer me in the right direction.
Kind Regards
Lee


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If you have been working for the same car company for 12 years, and have an executive/management position, and the company could justify transferring you to one of their US operations, then you might be able to get an L-1.
Without academic qualifications (degree) you don't qualify for a work visa. Car salesman does not warrant a visa.


----------



## Lpashley86 (Oct 14, 2021)

Crawford said:


> If you have been working for the same car company for 12 years, and have an executive/management position, and the company could justify transferring you to one of their US operations, then you might be able to get an L-1.
> Without academic qualifications (degree) you don't qualify for a work visa. Car salesman does not warrant a visa.


Thank you for your response Crawford. Despite thinking that was the case, deep down I hoped it might not be.
May have to re think my next steps and timescales. And look at what I can do to make this happen.
Thank you again for your response. 
Lee


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

The only other possible avenue would be an E2 visa given you would appear to be from the UK.

The E2 visa is an investor visa for citizens of certain treaty countries. 

You would have to be in a financial position to invest substantially in a new business, an existing business or a franchise. Generally you would have to have the controlling interest in the business.

If the US operates like Australia does, most car dealerships are franchises... so that could be a route to explore...


----------



## Lpashley86 (Oct 14, 2021)

Thank you Moulard, I had also read up on that Visa, though unless I win the Euromillions Jackpot of £184,000,000 tomorrow ( fingers crossed ) sadly I am not in that position. But I really appreciate your response Moulard.
Kind Regards
Lee


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Ahh.. the high risk, high gain speculative investment. I know it well.

Substantial is not defined anywhere, but you would still be looking at somewhere in the order of $100k USD as a guide.

Alas, unless you happen to be from Northern Ireland then I don't even think you have the option of the diversity visa program.


----------

